# Head shaking preventing my Cockatiel from sleeping



## bronxzoomoose (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello I am really worried about my Cockatiel, this morning she couldn't stop shaking her head and she kept closing her eye and rubbing her eye on her back as if she had something in it but it looked like there was nothing in it. And she was really restless too when I took her out of her cage, all she wanted to do was fly and she couldn't stay still. I had to go to school and when I came back in the afternoon she still was shaking her head constantly, and doing the same thing. 
So I took her to the vet and the vet said that there was nothing wrong with her eyes but that she had a clogged up nose and probably had a bacterial infection. So she gave us some medicine for that and said not to worry about the head shaking thing. 
But now it is night time and I put my bird to bed a few hours ago and I can still hear her shaking her head, usually she just goes straight to sleep. I am really worried that she will be shaking her head all night and not be able to sleep. I feel like she must be so frustrated and tired and every time she tries sleeping she gets woken up by having to shake her head. She never has a break from shaking her head. 
Why even is she doing this? Has this happened to anyone else? How can I stop this? What if she isn't able to sleep for the whole night? 
I am so worried for her...


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

bronxzoomoose said:


> Hello I am really worried about my Cockatiel, this morning she couldn't stop shaking her head and she kept closing her eye and rubbing her eye on her back as if she had something in it but it looked like there was nothing in it. And she was really restless too when I took her out of her cage, all she wanted to do was fly and she couldn't stay still. I had to go to school and when I came back in the afternoon she still was shaking her head constantly, and doing the same thing.
> So I took her to the vet and the vet said that there was nothing wrong with her eyes but that she had a clogged up nose and probably had a bacterial infection. So she gave us some medicine for that and said not to worry about the head shaking thing.
> But now it is night time and I put my bird to bed a few hours ago and I can still hear her shaking her head, usually she just goes straight to sleep. I am really worried that she will be shaking her head all night and not be able to sleep. I feel like she must be so frustrated and tired and every time she tries sleeping she gets woken up by having to shake her head. She never has a break from shaking her head.
> Why even is she doing this? Has this happened to anyone else? How can I stop this? What if she isn't able to sleep for the whole night?
> I am so worried for her...


Head shaking is usually a sign of aspiration. It sounds like she ate or drank something that didn't go down her throat right and caused the infection. That's my only idea, what sort of things do you feed her? Also, do you put anything in her water? Most importantly, how old is she?


----------



## bronxzoomoose (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for answering, she is on a seed diet.. but veggies occasionally. She is 3 years old, and I don't put anything in her water. 
What would happen to her if she doesnt sleep at all tonight 
I am too worried for her, she is like my child, my best friend. 
You have such nice birds by the way, in your pictures


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

bronxzoomoose said:


> Thanks for answering, she is on a seed diet.. but veggies occasionally. She is 3 years old, and I don't put anything in her water.
> What would happen to her if she doesnt sleep at all tonight
> I am too worried for her, she is like my child, my best friend.
> You have such nice birds by the way, in your pictures


Oh thank you. They're very happy and lovable members of the family as you know. 

If she's three years old it can't be from being handfed. That was something we can cross off the list. I really don't have any more ideas. If this head shaking is a constant ongoing thing she may be vomiting and I would find a new vet. He shouldn't send her home that way.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I am so sorry you are going through this. It must be very hard.
I don't have any knowledge to offer. Was the vet who saw her an avian vet? If not, you may want to try to find one.
I do hope your little one is better.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

The only thing is I was able to find on head shaking was a possible ear or sinus infection? What medicine did the vet give? If they shaking doesn't stop, I think I'd call the vet again. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## bronxzoomoose (Dec 30, 2013)

This morning my bird seems much more happier, she hasn't been shaking her head much at all, only a little, so maybe it is slowly going away. The vet gave her something called Zithromax I think, to answer that question. 
Thank you to everyone for answering me, I feel much calmer now.


----------



## DonaldsMommy (Jan 21, 2014)

Mine did that when I changed his seed to a different brand. It wasn't settling in his stomach right. He ended up vomiting by the time I realized what it was. As soon as I went back to the old seed brand, he was fine. Are you feeding him anything different than you did?


----------

